
Is Zynga The Most Profitable Company Ever? - bjonathan
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-stupid-facebook-games-made-zynga-the-most-profitable-company-ever-2011-2?slop=1
======
tst
The comment by Myzplk is quite insightful:

 _They're profit margin is impressive, but there are quite a few companies in
the same range
-[http://ycharts.com/calculations/rankings/sectors/Technology/...](http://ycharts.com/calculations/rankings/sectors/Technology/profit_margin)
_

